# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  كلمات لها واقع ....

## حازم عطاالله

يسخر من الجروح كل من لا يعرف الألم .


الريش الجميل ليس كافياً ليصنع طائراً جميلاً .


خير لك أن تسأل مرتين من أن تخطئ مرة واحدة ..


كل الظلام الذي في الدنيا لايستطيع أن يخفي ضوء شمعة مضيئة


ليس مهم أن تحب ،المهم من تُحب .


كن مستمعاً جيداً لتكن متحدثاً لبقاً ..


إذا أردت أن تحتفظ بصديق فكن أنت اولاً صديق .


أولى لك أن تتألم لأجل الصدق . من أن تكافأ لأجل الكذب .


تكلم وأنت غاضب فستقول أعظم حديث تندم عليه طوال حياتك ..


من عاش بوجهين مات لاوجه له .


من السهل أن يحترمك الناس ولكن من الصعب أن تحترم نفسك .


ينام عميقاً من لايملك مايخاف من فقدانه


لاداعي للخوف من صوت الرصاص ،فالرصاصة التي تقتلك لن تسمع

صوتها .


عظمة عقلك تخلق لك الحساد وعظمة قلبك تخلق لك الأصدقاء


الكلمة الطيبة جواز مرور إلى كل القلوب


الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف .

 :Clever:  :Clever:

----------


## خضر با شا

كلما ت  رائعة جدا استا ذ حازم 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------

